

Ask HN: Decent guide/tutorial on using the Linux terminal? - newsisan

Just moved to linux, and looking to get brought up to speed on how to make full use of the terminal.
======
gvb
Google knows everything.
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=introduction+to+lin...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=introduction+to+linux+command+line)

Standard unix utilities: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unix_utilities>
\- also scroll down to the bottom of the page for the summary "Unix command
line programs and builtins (more)"

These look pretty good for introduction:

<http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php>

<http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html>

<http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxcommands.html>

You will soon graduate from simple commands and start writing scripts,
probably in bash.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=introduction+to+bash>

<http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles2/043.html>

<http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html>

